# Fotos de M & M !



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Que pensaban, ver esto? :nuts:










He puesto fotos de *Maras* y *Moray*, 2 sitios fuera de serie en el valle sagrado del Cusco.

Maras esta a 60 km. del Cusco, y a 7 Km. de Moray, y es un salar natural, formado por la crystalisacion de aguas subterraneas:














































Miren la belleza del valle sagrado! Al fondo se puede ver a Ollantaytambo:





























Campo de trigal



















En Urubamba, nos detuvimos a almorzar. El menu? Trucha a la parrilla, con rocoto relleno y verduras!




















Camino a Moray:
































































Moray se encuentra a 53 Km. al noreste del Cusco, y aparentemente era un laboratorio Inca donde aclimataban alimentos. Crearon andenes y usaron los micro-climas para diferentes cultivos.
Sin embargo, no hay vestigios de tambos (graneros) en el area, lo que hace suponer a algunos que Moray era una especie de templo al aire libre de culto a la Mamapacha. De los 3 circulos de Moray, se ha restaurado el mayor, y pronto se hara lo mismo con los 2 menores. 
Yo me di el trabajo de bajar hasta el mismisimo centro en cada uno, y pude ver una ofrenda a la Mamapacha, y para serles sinceros, me senti cargado de mucha energia.









































































En el centro han cultivado Kiwicha, y para mi buena suerte, era la epoca de la cosecha:



















En el centro, se puede ver una ofrenda de coca, monedas, y papas a la mamapacha. Ojo, que no me "choree" las monedas :lol: 




























Ahora fotos de los andenes menores:





































Para llegar a los Andenes el camino es asi:



















"Recargandome " de energia en una enorme piedra camino a Maras:


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Que buenas fotos brother. 
Y ese plato, ... ya me dió hambre.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué buen título! :lol:
Me encantaron las sales y la construcción de Moray, realmente impresionante. Todo esto se suma a un paisaje natural incomparable. Buenas fotos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Simplemente precioso. El Valle Sagrado quizás es uno de los lugares más hermosos del mundo.

Bravazas tus fotos Ekeko!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que bellos paisajes ! Y esa trucha se ve ... :drool:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

wow! impresionante!.. 
lindas fotos ekeko!


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Entre por golosa:lol: ....pero de igual modo hermosas fotos!!!!!!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Que chevere!!, lo mejor fue la trucha!!! jejejeje que hambre tio!!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Qué bonito paisaje! Debe ser muy relajante y paja ver eso en vivo y en directo. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

del maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaL...


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Gracias por sus comentarios, a ver si se animan a darse una vuelta por alla, no se arrepentiran.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

El Valle Sagrado de Los Incas, que lindo se ve todo. Ese lugar atraé miles de viajeros de todo el mundo. Felicidades lindo hilo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pensé que iban a ser fotos de la tienda de M&M en Times Square jajaj.

Sin duda Maras y Moray son muy bonitos y un destino fijo para quienes van a Cuzco. Yo visité M&M en el 2005 y me parecieron espectaculares. Tanto los salares de Maras como los antiguos andenes en forma circular de Moray. Me acuerdo que en el centro cavabas un poco y encontrabas monedas de todo el mundo y huayruros de todos los turistas que eran como ofrendas.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Hermoso lugar ...IMPRESIONANTE ... los salares de Maras alucinantes y la andenería circular de Moray bravazos .... definitivamente tenían un propósito mas allá de ser simples terrazas para la agricultura ...

:applause: .... habrá que pernoctar en Ollantaytambo o en Urubamba y hacer ese trekking, con unos chocolatitos M&M para el soroche :nuts: ... o una chacchadita de coca :banana2:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Vaya si que sabes como ponerle nombre a un thread, buen marketero eres :lol: ... todas tus fotos estan bakanes, siempre me ha llamado la atención Moray, sus andenes concentricos son de una belleza misteriosa, ya en tu ultima foto pareces Tutankamón :lol:. Salu2



Claudia4681 said:


> Entre *por golosa*:lol: ....pero de igual modo hermosas fotos!!!!!!


Ohhh!!!
:shocked:
:devil:
:angel1:
:angel:​


----------



## berick (Mar 11, 2008)

Como siempre mi peru no deja de sorprender, esos paisajes son de ensueño

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ bienvenido!!

exlentes fotos ekeko n tus threads, muy buenos


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que sitio tan increiblemente bello... :O e quedado con la boca abierta.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Simplemente sorprendente


----------



## licopas (Aug 20, 2007)

Un thread de 5 estrellas!


----------

